
Twitter Is Bringing Back the Reverse Chronological Timeline - frostmatthew
https://twitter.com/TwitterSupport/status/1041838957896450048
======
ejlangev
Best news from them in months. I wish Instagram would do the same. The "smart"
ordering of tweets and photos just makes my experience with both the apps
worse.

